

Students Record Spellbinding Video of Disintegrating Spacecraft - aditya42
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2010/25jun_hayabusa/

======
nirmal
First, this seems like an incredible gift to give to your students.

 _"After the main bus deteriorated you could see the capsule still intact,"
says Breitmeyer. "Then the capsule decelerated, and we lost sight of it._

Second, I hope someone posts the article regarding the contents of this
capsule.

------
epochwolf
I can't imagine how awesome that was for the students.

